# That's Peanuts!



## RhoKappa

This is a common American expression.  People say this when they think an amount is too small.  For example, Lena was seen walking on the street with her new Apple iPhone 7 when a man approached her and offered her $100 for her new phone.  "That's peanuts!" she answers.  In America, this means that the amount offered is so small it is a ridiculous number.  Would a literal translation (арахисы) make sense?


----------



## Q-cumber

We usually use the word "грош*и*" ( the name of small ancient coins). "Коп*е*йки" is another option. Also "смешн*ы*е д*е*ньги"
Он платит ей (ж*а*лкие) гроши. He pays her peanuts.
The girl in your context would say: "Что ты мне эти гроши предлагаешь? / что я смогу купить за эти гроши (копейки)? Это смешные деньги  для покупки телефона!" ( Or simply "Это не деньги для покупки телефона).
Сто долларов? Сегодня это не деньги. Hundred bucks? Nowadays that's peanuts.


The literal translation (арахис) doesn't make any sense in Russian.


----------



## Rosett

Арахисы has nothing to do with small amounts. You can say кро́хи, but not in your example. I don't think гроши́ would work for your purpose, since гроши́ (pennies,) albeit somewhat idiomatic, is money by nature. I am not sure if peanuts derive from pennies in English.
But Lena could exclaim: "Это не деньги!", meaning peanuts.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Арахисы has nothing to do with small amounts. You can say кро́хи, but not in your example. I don't think гроши́ would work for your purpose, since гроши́ (pennies,) albeit somewhat idiomatic, is money by nature. I am not sure if peanuts derive from pennies in English.
> But Lena could exclaim: "Это не деньги!", meaning peanuts.


"Крохи" (figurative) means something different. It's rather a small *part *of something or remains. For example: "Издатель набивает карманы, а авторам достаются лишь крохи (tiny part of the gross income). " Fixed saying: "крохи с чужого стола". 
I don't know what you meant by 'money by nature', but "гроши" works fine in the given context. Please see my examples above. "Гр*о*ши" can be used in meaning "money" (any amount of) too, but in that case stress usually falls on the first syllable of the word.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> "Крохи" (figurative) means something different. It's rather a small *part *of something or remains. For example: "Издатель набивает карманы, а авторам достаются лишь крохи (tiny part of the gross income). " Fixed saying: "крохи с чужого стола".
> I don't know what you meant by 'money by nature', but "гроши" works fine in the given context. Please see my examples above. "Гр*о*ши" can be used in meaning "money" (any amount of) too, but in that case stress usually falls on the first syllable of the word.


Гроши́ is small or little money (amount or value,) there is almost no figurative meaning. Гро́ши is not a Russian word.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Гроши́ is small or little money (amount or value,) there is almost no figurative meaning. Гро́ши is not a Russian word.



Right, "гр*о*ши" is a borrowed word, but sometimes we use it this way, usually jokingly:
Лёша, где гр*о*ши?
Ты когда мне гр*о*ши вернёшь?

Also "гр*о*ши" is the correct Russian term for Polish coins (_grosz)_.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Right, "гр*о*ши" is a borrowed word, but sometimes we use it this way, usually jokingly:
> Лёша, где гр*о*ши?
> Ты когда мне гр*о*ши вернёшь?
> 
> Also "гр*о*ши" is the correct Russian term for Polish coins (_grosz)_.


Use of a Polish word written in Cyrillic makes no sense in OP context.


----------



## Vovan

Spoiler: Грош (словарь Ожегова)






> *ГРОШ*, -а́, м.
> *1.* Старинная медная монета в две копейки, позднее полкопейки.
> 
> Ни гроша́ нет (совершенно нет денег; разг.).
> Г. цена кому-чему-н. или г. медный (ломаный) цена кому-чему-н. или гроша́ медного (ломаного) не стоит (ничего не стоит, никуда не годится; разг.).
> Ни в г. не ставить кого-что-н. (совсем не ценить, не считаться с кем-чем-н.; разг.).
> 
> Ни за г. пропал (совершенно напрасно, зря; разг.).
> *2.* обычно мн. Очень низкая цена (разг.).
> 
> Продать за гроши́.
> 
> Вещь стоит гроши́.
> *3.* только мн. (гро́ши, -ей). То же, что деньги (прост.).
> 
> Гро́шей нет.
> 
> Гро́ши нужны.


Как видно, слово не простое: обе акцентные формы используются в разговорном языке в переносном значении, причем "польская" - свободносочетаемая (и, в общем и целом, напоминает сленговый пласт лексики).



My other suggestions with *"копе́йка"* to render *"peanuts"*:
"копе́йка", "три копе́йки", "пять копе́ек".​
For instance:
Пу́тин запрети́л продава́ть флако́нчики с алкого́лем за "три копе́йки". (Из новосте́й.)
За пять копе́ек я рабо́тать не ста́ну!
Интерне́т за копе́йку. (Из рекла́мы.)
​*That's peanuts!* Ра́зве э́то де́ньги? | Это не де́ньги.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Use of a Polish word written in Cyrillic makes no sense in OP context.


It's not 'a Polish word written in Cyrillic'. It's a borrowed word. I just pointed out that such a word exists.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> It's not 'a Polish word written in Cyrillic'. It's a borrowed word. I just pointed out that such a word exists.


This word makes sense only if you know Polish; otherwise, it sounds as if improperly stressed.


----------



## DrDIT

Rosett said:


> This word makes sense only if you know Polish; otherwise, it sounds as if improperly stressed.


 Certainly not. I do not speak Polish, but I know for sure that the Polish small coin is грош. You don't have to speak a language to know some of its words.


----------



## HotIcyDonut

I can suggest that you use this:

1) idiomatic expression "кот наплакал" (polite)
E.g. И это ты называешь филе цыплёнка? Здесь же мяса кот наплакал! (Is this what you call a chicken loin? There's barely any meat!)

(Offtopic note: "филе" is a totally "frozen" noun, its plural is same as its singular, and it's stuck in the same form for all 6 grammar cases, in my sentence it's put in insrumental, but the form is no different from nominative case)

2) non-idiomatic "чуть больше чем нихрена" (informal and rude)
E.g. Вряд ли я смогу скачать фильм, ведь трафика у меня осталось чуть больше чем нихрена (It's unlikely that i will download the movie because i barely have any remaining traffic left)

Those 2 are universal (money, food, liquid, degree of emotional feeling (e.g. радости кот наплакал!), material, etc.) And will work for both uncount nouns (how much?) and count nouns (how many?). "Крохи" and "гроши" will work, but only for money (although "крохи радости/счастья" is used to indicate little joys in one's life, other emotions aren't used with "крохи").


----------



## Rosett

DrDIT said:


> Certainly not. I do not speak Polish, but I know for sure that the Polish small coin is грош. You don't have to speak a language to know some of its words.


Russian coins also included "грош", which was not only Polish money. Ex.: "Не было ни гроша, да вдруг - алтын".
However, Nom.pl. гроши is pronounced differently and does not have the same meaning in Russian and Polish. It would be very strange to use Polish currency in Russian expressions out of context. For example, злотый has very limited relevance in Russian.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Spoiler: Грош (словарь Ожегова)
> 
> 
> 
> Как видно, слово не простое: обе акцентные формы используются в разговорном языке в переносном значении, причем "польская" - свободносочетаемая (и, в общем и целом, напоминает сленговый пласт лексики).
> 
> 
> 
> My other suggestions with *"копе́йка"* to render *"peanuts"*:
> "копе́йка", "три копе́йки", "пять копе́ек".​
> For instance:
> Пу́тин запрети́л продава́ть флако́нчики с алкого́лем за "три копе́йки". (Из новосте́й.)
> За пять копе́ек я рабо́тать не ста́ну!
> Интерне́т за копе́йку. (Из рекла́мы.)
> ​*That's peanuts!* Ра́зве э́то де́ньги? | Это не де́ньги.


Not копейка (that could be a larger sum of money, as if in моя копейка,) but копейки (Nom.pl.)
"Сто долларов за последний айфон? Да это ж копейки (peanuts)!"
However, копейки is not as highly idiomatic as peanuts. Peanuts are not native to Russia, either.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Гро́ши is not a Russian word.


According to Словарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке (К. С. Горбачевич, 2000) variant гро́ши is acceptable as colloquial in the sense "money in general". However, as already said, in the sense of the thread (liitle amount of money) only гроши́ is used.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> According to Словарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке (К. С. Горбачевич, 2000) variant гро́ши is acceptable as colloquial in the sense "money in general". However, as already said, in the sense of the thread (liitle amount of money) only гроши́ is used.


...or you can say "пиастры" as colloquial|jocular in the sense of "money in general".
*Пиастры есть?* А если найду? - Наше дело правое. Победа будет за нами.

"Давайте деньги, а то будем пытать!" - Комсомольская правда
Mar 3, 2004 - *Пиастры есть?* Бандиты захватили судно. Команду - 20 человек - быстро согнали в одну каюту, избив особо непокорных ...
_- заявили вооруженные до зубов пираты команде захваченного краболова "Парусный"._
1 марта местные бандиты взяли на абордаж краболов, стоящий на внешнем рейде Владивостока. Нашему корреспонденту стали известны подробности разбоя местных флибустьеров.


----------



## Particle

...a man approached her and offered her $100 for her new phone. "That's peanuts!" she answers.

...мужчина подошёл к ней и предложил ей 100 долларов за её новый телефон.
"Это не деньги,"- ответила она.


----------

